# Prog Delinquency



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The mind is prone to misinformation, misjudgement, mis-direction.

Every moment we waste is every moment that Prog Grace slips from your tenuous grasp.

I know what its like to lose one's way. I understand what formlessness feels like.And the feeling that things are irrepairable.

But we CAN put things back together again. Prog FORGIVES. Prog allows absolution for one's sins of ****-musical taste.

The Deacon can see you through you prog delinquency.
In the Darkness there can be victories. You can overcome hopelessness, Loss and subsequent mindless rage. You can rise above The Animal.


For Prog is a balm.

You ask yourself, "Tom Petty and Leonard Cohen and Rush have got me to where I am today...where I am NOW. Is there no hope for me? Is there indeed no coming back from this ...or...or is their a slim chance??"


YES you CAN pull yourself from this Slough of Despond. Do so NOW for verily I say unto thee that if you further remain lax, your deplorable state will only multiply and you will suffer under the weight of it all.

Prog is your saviour.

Deacon extends you his arms.
Deacon forgives all your sins.

If you but...begin anew


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

(Groan). When will it be over?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

slvgSMDGMDSPBVOFDVXCM,.BMFGAS;;SD


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Allow me to lay my healing proghand upon your furrowed brow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> (Groan). When will it be over?


Don't panic Captain Magic.






They stay for a while, then they move on....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^Thanks, I needed that! But I hope it does end soon .


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> (Groan). When will it be over?


Might be time to utilize the *"TC Freeze"*...Don't add posts to threads started; don't reply to messages posted...

Here's Wikipedia's definition of *"Shunning"* - (slightly altered...but only "slightly"...

"Shunning can be the act of social rejection, or emotional distance.

Social rejection occurs when a person or group deliberately avoids association with, and habitually keeps away from an individual or group.

This can be a formal decision by a group, or a less formal group action which will spread to all members of the group as a form of solidarity. It is a sanction against association, often associated with religious groups and other tightly knit organizations and communities such as classical music forums.

Targets of shunning can include persons who have been labeled as apostates, whistleblowers, dissidents, strikebreakers, comic book readers who insist on calling them "graphic novels", guys who only wear black t-shirts with rock group logos and who need to get a haircut because 1974 called and wants it's haircut back but more than anything else _really really really need to get a girlfriend_, or anyone the group perceives as a threat or source of conflict such as those that espouse the laughable if not outright absurd contention that "progressive rock" is anything other than an oxymoron of egregious obviousness as it is neither "progressive" nor "rock" and it is not now nor will it ever be despite however much you want to incessantly argue to the contrary...

I think we can all agree that in 1977 The Clash plunged a well-deserved and much-needed dagger into the heart of "Progressive Rock' and we would have never had to have had this conversation if Joe Strummer had been sober enough to realize that unless you sever the head it will just keep coming back to life over and over and over again ad nauseum... but I digress...

Social rejection has been established to cause psychological damage and has been categorized as *torture* or punishment."

Don't let that "*torture*" reference at the end put you off as I just read through the ToS and there's _nothing in there about us having signed the Geneva Convention_ so it's perfectly cool...Apparently we can torture any one we want as long as we're "polite and respectful"...

and so without further ado...all those in favour of social rejection say "Aye"...

and with that settled and out of the way I must return to my comeback here in Saskatoon which is going quite well thank you for asking but my slap-shot is even wilder than it was before - it's now "crazy dangerous knock-it-off-we're-not-kidding-you're-going-to-kill-someone" wild ...

Earlier this morning in practice I wound up - took a blast - and sailed one about 30 feet over the goalie's head and it smashed into the "*Exit*" sign which leads to the concourse shattering it into a hundred pieces and now I have to actually pay for the f***ing thing! - and if that's not bad enough I broke one of my carbon composite 300 CDN dollar hockey sticks while shooting the "crazy-wild" slap-shot which broke the "expense to be determined" "*Exit*" sign!

"Expense to be determined" is Canadian slang for "you'll faint when you see how much that one's going to cost you"...

Best wishes...

#77

p.s. If you're ever wondering what someone sounds like when they're sitting by themselves in a hotel room in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan in January and everyone you know has caller ID and you know that they're intentionally not picking up because they're afraid if they do you will never stop talking... well...it sounds just like this...


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

What you are describing is the "closing of ranks".

It happens on noob forums where the lowest common denominator rules with their Elvis Costello & Paul mcCartney threads.

They feel intimidated and vulnerable when persons of musical-taste stature and knowledge post. So they demand penalty -ostracizism.
And they usually get their wish cos most forum moderators are interested in numbers,not quality posts.

In the end it is the very small handful of posters (in-the-know that suffer).


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"Bold talk for a one-eyed fat man!" :lol:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Macca.

The Strange World of Nana Mouscouri


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> What you are describing is the "closing of ranks".
> 
> It happens on noob forums where the lowest common denominator rules with their Elvis Costello & Paul mcCartney threads.
> 
> ...


Do you like classical music?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> What you are describing is the "closing of ranks".
> 
> It happens on noob forums where the lowest common denominator rules with their *Jefferson Airplane* and *Talking Heads *and *Madonna Ciccone* and *Lionel Ritchie* threads.
> 
> ...


Magic, my friend, you have to admit that if he had written the above statement that I altered in his quote even you would have laughed!...:lol:

If nothing else we now know that you are the benchmark for the forum's "lowest common denominator" and we can now re-order our personal rankings in regards to prominence and prestige! Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Why you ask? (Sounds distinctly suspect and ****-disturbing)

Do not play much classical in last few yahres, but the other day was playing "Firebird".

Got mebbe 300 classical lps.
Don't like baroque,chamber or the big "B"s or the big "M"s.

Opera is totally verboten in me house. (Oh well. I DO have Wozzek, a Vampire opera and "King David" and "that classic tradgic Russian opera - forget it just now.)
Like tone poems and the British composers (except early **** like Purcell)


Looking for these on lp:

uuno klami -kalevala suite
bliss - rout trot
creston - involkation & dance
griffes - 3 tone pictures opus 5
hovaness - sym 9,16,21 mts & rivers
ibert - ballad of reading gaol
cyril scott - aubade, red death
rone nelson - savannah
arthur cook -javez & devil
toivo kuula - rain demons sea
giya kanchell -6th symp
richard arnell
robert simpson
aarvo pert - suma


Just yesterday I bought Stockhausen "Zyklus" minto Erato for $2!!! (Easily a $40 lp)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Nudge, I have always prided myself on my execrable taste; I regard it as a precious gift. It allows me to fully and completely enjoy myself and to enjoy an enormous bandwidth of music and art that is closed to those of impeccable and exquisitely refined tastes. Such lack of discrimination on my part, and capacity for broad-spectrum enjoyment, is, in part at least, what leads to my overall cheerfulness as a person. Other people should be so lucky! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> Why you ask? (Sounds distinctly suspect and ****-disturbing)
> 
> Do not play much classical in last few yahres, but the other day was playing "Firebird".
> 
> ...


Just asking as I hadn't seen you post on it yet (it is a classical forum after all) and was interested as to what your taste was.

And it is interesting, thanks.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm not in favor of closing the ranks although TD pisses me off most of the time. But I think social exclusion is a social group crime.
TD wants to express himself in his peculiar way so it's better to ask many questions to give him the opportunity to express his views to the full and enlighten us. A question I have TD is why you use this peculiar spelling? Is that part of your religion or a personal thing? Could we all learn how to do it and where do we find the rules to do so?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

Casebearer said:


> I'm not in favor of closing the ranks although TD pisses me off most of the time. But I think social exclusion is a social group crime.
> TD wants to express himself in his peculiar way so it's better to ask many questions to give him the opportunity to express his views to the full and enlighten us. A question I have TD is why you use this peculiar spelling? Is that part of your religion or a personal thing? Could we all learn how to do it and where do we find the rules to do so?


That is a good point Casebearer. On internet forums we don't know the human behind the poster, and what particular circumstances they are dealing with in the real world. Social exclusion is pretty nasty anyhow.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yet this is what happens on all music discussion fora. (And music discussion fora are becoming a rare thing - no more discussion,just lazy posting of fookin
you-tube clippy. But I digress...)

This is what will eventually happen to me ON THIS FORUM.

You would think better judgement to prevail, but it never does. And the small never stand up to the large.

Hoffman forum is the busiest music discussion forum on the web. It is the perfick example of what we are talking about here. Total Old Boys Club.

Be sure to Read this spot-on criticism of Hoffman Forum:

http://robertmusic.blogspot.ca/2009/04/insanity-of-steve-hoffman-forum.html


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

It doesn't just 'happen'. You play an important part in that yourself.

You haven't answered my question why you use this peculiar spelling. Do you care to answer?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Casebearer said:


> It doesn't just 'happen'. You play an important part in that yourself.
> 
> You haven't answered my question why you use this peculiar spelling. Do you care to answer?


Wot peculiar, Jimmeh.

Issit yer particular intention to stir-up dissent? (The Deacon is heard breathing a forebearing sigh.)

This is a thread dissing prog noobs.

(Poor lump. You have had a time of it, have you not?)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Who is this Jimmeh you keep referring to?

I was just asking to understand if you find it important to be understood by others. Apparently not.

Go ahead. I don't care. Dissing is not my game. It seems to be yours.

(??)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Jimmeh, let us not stray.

With this thread here we are concerned with prog delinquency and the dissing of said prog ignorami (like your sweet self).



....


Oh, by the way - when is the next Queen's Day? Queen's Day is good for snagging fuzzy warbles out in the wild.

Casey: if I give you a list of 10 wanted Dutch prog lps, would you be so good as to be on the look-out for them (on the cheap?)

My fren.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh yes, The Deacon is CANADIAN, so the Dutch have an obligation to be obliging.

You can find me cheapprog lps in whichever way is most expedient.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

Now I understand.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> Oh yes, The Deacon is CANADIAN, so the Dutch have an obligation to be obliging.


Apparently you're no expert on the Dutch. We don't oblige, we just keep draining your life juices, like we did back then. Much obliged. Visit us at the Next Queen's Day - well, we have a King now but I wouldn't except you to keep track of that - and spend your little money here. We'll be eternally grateful.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.
Much Canadian blood was drained.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Thousands of Canadians made the ultimate sacrifice in aiding the liberation of The Netherlands.
And for you to say something as UGLY as you just did is inexcusable.

It is clear you cannot be kindly disposed to my posts and have been on the attack since I joined.

If you know ANYTHING about the topic I post on, you have yet to show it. To all intents and purposes you are a prog/psych noob and are just here to rouse - but you are careful not to go too far and get me so angry that you get me banned from this forum .

I'm not going to say that it was you who first broached the brainstorm that I be ignored by others on this forum,since it was not so. Because that would have defeated your (trolling) purpose/enjoyment.

Being a new guy on this forum I am at disadvantage here. What with over 2,000 posts here, you are in a unique position of tenure which I cannot challenge.

So from now on it is best I try to disregard (slight) your thread-diverting barbs.

Goodbye, Casey.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Most remarkable.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> Opera is totally verboten in me house. (Oh well. I DO have Wozzek,...)


Anyone that likes Wozzeck can't be all bad. There is hope.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Thousands of Canadians made the ultimate sacrifice in aiding the liberation of The Netherlands.
> And for you to say something as UGLY as you just did is inexcusable.
> 
> It is clear you cannot be kindly disposed to my posts and have been on the attack since I joined.
> ...


Dood God you ^anker they were many non european countries involved in WII in freeing Europe -Aussie. NZ, India to name a few, don't see way you should single out the Kanak involvement as special and I don't think Canada put much effort into the war in the Pacific either- Aussies helped liberate the Dutch East Indies for the Netherlands also.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

hail to the power and to glory's way!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

JeffD said:


> Anyone that likes Wozzeck can't be all bad. There is hope.


I fully agree. If you like Wozzeck - not Wozzek - I won't argue about your taste.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> Thousands of Canadians made the ultimate sacrifice in aiding the liberation of The Netherlands.
> And for you to say something as UGLY as you just did is inexcusable.


What is inexcusable is that you as part of the generation of (grand?)children of the Canadians that helped liberating the Netherlands - with no effort of yourself involved - try to use that fact as a bribe to score 10 Dutch prog albums cheeply. You're a joke.



The Deacon said:


> It is clear you cannot be kindly disposed to my posts and have been on the attack since I joined.
> 
> I'm not going to say that it was you who first broached the brainstorm that I be ignored by others on this forum,since it was not so. Because that would have defeated your (trolling) purpose/enjoyment.


Not true. I enjoy the content of many of your posts (when I'm able to look through the mumbo jumbo and understand them). As I've said before it's your style I object to including the ridiculous habit of calling yourself The Deacon and referring to yourself in the third person as if we all agree you are our GURU. You'd have to earn that status instead of applying it to yourself in your first post.

You make it unneccesarily hard on yourself. Change your act and I'll welcome your contributions.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

If you think that upper middle class men, singing about unicorns and future worlds and then launching jnto extended instrumentals with endless key changes, is going to give me absolution then you are wrong. However, I admire your determination. I'm off to listen to Five Finger Death Punch..... Altogether now "Burn motherf***** Burn"!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A favorite quote from _Lawrence of Arabia_:

General Murray: I can't make out whether you're bloody bad-mannered or just half-witted.
T.E. Lawrence: I have the same problem


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Prog must guard Itself against impertenance.
.........
Strange Jimmeh, you just continue your connivance with the Ignored One (Casey) and be happy with your Journey-adulation posts - for foxsake!

No sweat off The Deacon's back . (For The Deacon is a self-professed Prog Masterman and Deacon's humble magnanimity offers this very forum recieves this benison.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I’m sorry I made that Deacon, prog rock, and religion connection.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Can you bring yerselves to see Prog in your hearts?

Tainted by sin, you have all strayed far from God.

Allow Prog to be your gateway.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

^^ Ok, I get the picture. Don’t you think this is getting old?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Are you a soldier for Prog?
When the Call comes, will you rise?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> the Ignored One (Casey)


Hey all good people, I'm the first that reached this status! Beat you all to it. 
I'm enjoying the respect I'm getting from this little god I renounce.

I'll be saying goodbye to you as well (little prog god) with a submissive video


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm giving this a bump because I'm enjoying my new status no less than yesterday and want to share that with you. Also because you might want to know what "Maar het is nog belangrijker om domheid bij de naam te noemen" means. That is: "But it's even more important to call stupidity by it's name". Much obliged :tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

i used this as an opportunity to revisit some old prog albums. Yes’s Fragile and Crimson’s Lark Tongue stood out. While Pink Floyd and Rush is still real drab to me.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Rush is for dimwits.
Trust me.

(And before you say they are talented musicians, I agree.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay, back to the subject....

Just wanted to make the point:

Prog delinquents all:
A trial is to be visited upon you.


















Have no doubt that God observes your every action and has taken note of your prog lapsery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> *Just wanted to make the point:
> 
> Prog delinquents all:
> 
> ...


Alright... now that is quite enough of that nonsense... These people are my friends and I don't take kindly to threats directed either at me or at people that may occasionally be adversaries but always remain friends...

Our "trial" began with your first post and has continued for a further 207 posts and (unfortunately) counting...

Let's replay a few of your greatest hits courtesy of the Steve Hoffman Forums which you joined on September 14, 2014 and stopped posting on May 19, 2015 when the forum collectively froze you out...

This one is entitled - "PAUL McCARTNEY likes his Progressive Rock" -

http://www.forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/paul-mccartney-likes-his-progressive-rock.424058/

and this thread on "The Golden Age of Italian Progressive Rock"

http://forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/golden-age-of-italian-progressive-rock.348330/page-8

which should be read from page 8 post # 200 and on through pages 9 and 10 and which contains very amusing complaints from fellow members, the thread starter, and their version of mods which they call "gorts" for some reason or other with a brief interruption for a temporary ban followed by an even briefer temporary return...

All of the same tiresome song and dance routines coupled with completely irrelevant photos and proclamations attesting to his self-elevation as a god in human form have their genesis (no prog-rock pun intended) in the above forum...

Other prog rock forums exist and you can find them by googling the username and any variation of "prog rock" or especially "Italian prog rock" and you will see that this pattern of behaviour is repeated ad nauseum....but the outcome is always the same - the members collectively decide to freeze him out and it is only this ostracism which has any effect whatsoever...

And that is why my original suggestion of applying the "TC Freeze" was so infuriating to the OP - unfortunately it's the only effective mechanism to combat what is in effect trolling... If you had added a live volcano to the forum into which we could toss recalcitrant members as I suggested in another thread you could have spared yourselves what you've been enduring thread after thread and post after post...

This is your forum and you have the right and obligation to make it the kind of place that you want it to be... I won't be here for a variety of reasons and had no intention of returning but there's just something about a "threat" that doesn't sit too well with me...

Many of us have been adversaries and we've gone after one another with baseball bats, cricket bats, and even rabid bats but we've always treated one another with respect.... This is your forum - rise up and take it back... You tried to be kind and patient and understanding and all you received in return was contempt and derision and insults and mockery...

At some point you'll need to make the same decisions that the other forums made...When and if you decide to make those decisions is entirely your call...When you want your forum back - just take it back...

This isn't a hockey team... you don't need an "enforcer" to make sure that no one troubles you as you attempt to play the game... Every one of you is tough enough and talented enough to play the game without help from anyone...so play the game the way it's meant to be played, eh?

Best wishes to one and all...

And I might as well make my last post a happy one by announcing that Siobhan Black (formerly from Galway, Ireland and currently of Vancouver B.C.) has graciously agreed to marry me for reasons only known to herself in December of this year at Holy Rosary Cathedral in Vancouver!... Everyone is thrilled and tells me that "She is the greatest thing that could have ever happened to you and she's just what you need to straighten yourself out"... which is both quite flattering and somehow vaguely insulting...

Wish us well, eh? Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"I have fought in the trenches amongst the filth and noobs; fought the war for the true-prog. It is not exactly what I wish to do. Its wot God wants us to do."

Did The Deacon really say that?
Surely he is a man of the future. We cannot delay his destiny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

Duplicate post deleted...


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Meeting this troll has been a Strange Pleasure to me. Annoying as it is, it stimulates creativity.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, thank you Casebearer.
The Deacon will now remove you from The Deacon's ignore list.


Just one thing: a troll does not spill so much precious prog music information as I do.

The Deacon is not a troll.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thus Spake Zaraspooka!:lol:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

That is a good lp!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> Well, thank you Casebearer.
> The Deacon will now remove you from The Deacon's ignore list.
> 
> Just one thing: a troll does not spill so much precious prog music information as I do.
> ...


Thanks Deus minor. Did you enjoy the Abschied video?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deacons are poor, humble folk.

I cannot afford your lightspeed connection.
Deacon pays $11 a month for dail-up.

Consequently viddies take too long to load.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Poor you may be, humble you ain't. But it's a lame excuse for not seeing what you need to see for enlightenment. Go visit a relative or a commercial place that has lightspeed PRONTO.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Your insolence chafes me!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Is that Bobby Liebling? Or just someone who bears something of a resemblance to him? It's hard to tell in that outfit.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

THAT is a PROG MASTERMAN sir!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Are you Bobby Liebling? Very cool if you are.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Actually, I see that Bobby's just been given 18 months inside so you can't be him unless you're posting from the state penitentiary. My apologies. As you describe the gentleman in the photograph as a Prog Masterman, I assume that it must be you. Were you going to a fancy dress party? Awesome outfit by the way, although I personally would associate it more with black metal than with prog.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I am The Deacon.
You are either a member of my congregation or not!

Verily I say unto youse:
Their poison is the poison of serpents, but they shall feel the gall of the asp within them.
There is no security for the prog noob.
The unconverted souls who miserably delude themselves in the false confidence of their own strength and wisdom, trust to nothing but a shadow.
They seek to trample a Masterman's benefits and benevolence but sudden destruction shall call them up!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Put me down as being in the *OR NOT* category.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Was that not a luverly little speech?










I stole that from Karl Malden's pulpit sermon in the wonderful classic film , "Pollyanna" (1960)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> Verily I say unto youse:
> Their poison is the poison of serpents, but they shall feel the gall of the asp within them.
> There is no security for the prog noob.
> The unconverted souls who miserably delude themselves in the false confidence of their own strength and wisdom, trust to nothing but a shadow.
> They seek to trample a Masterman's benefits and benevolence but sudden destruction shall call them up!


I understand; you're a biblical prophet.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Didst I hear you use the vile METAL word?
There will be no mention of the demon in my church! (Worse yet, the non-existant brimstone abomination, "metal prog".


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I take it you're not a Rush (or Dream Theater, even) fan then? Nothing wrong with a bit of prog metal, if tastefully executed. Love that photograph.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

There shall be no mention of SATAN'S DISCIPLES in my church!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Is that Rush or Dream Theater that you're referring to? Both, possibly? Also, where do you get this apparently endless supply of awesome pictures from?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

That last one is Mervyn Peake . I believe from his book , "Captain Slaughterhouse".


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> Your insolence chafes me!


Of course it does. And then you change into Ku Klux Prog clothes but forget the shoes and the moustache???
No more of this rubbish. Watch the video, little god.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I told you, you witch's brew.
I cannot open viddies on my home pooter.
Anyways, its likely some band/artist burdened with the hard reality of having no talent at all.

I'm going to the library later today and will check your viddy.
Where was it again?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> I told you, you witch's brew.
> I cannot open viddies on my home pooter.
> Anyways, its likely some band/artist burdened with the hard reality of having no talent at all.
> 
> ...


Please don't play it in a Public Library.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Play it loud in public! You deserve the attention.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm watching this every night, thinking of you, dear Deacon.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Do not think of me.
Think of God.

God has given us free will and with that comes the burden of choice.

Will it be Gentle Giant or Clown (Lynard Skynard, etc. ad nauseum).


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I know I shouldn't. But I derive great pleasure from it. I'm laughing my *** of every night and you know laughter is healthy. Thinking of pink elephants just doesn't do the same for me.


----------

